# New Cardiac Cath Coding - Examples



## KKCODER (Nov 16, 2010)

Can someone see if I am missing any codes under the new coding guidelines as compared to 2010?  For example, how would this be coded with 2011 codes?

93510-26
93545
93543
93555-26
93556-26
92980

I'm thinking (but may have missed something):
93452-26
93454-26
92980

Thanks,
KK


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 16, 2010)

KKCODER said:


> Can someone see if I am missing any codes under the new coding guidelines as compared to 2010?  For example, how would this be coded with 2011 codes?
> 
> 93510-26
> 93545
> ...



How about trying this:
93458 - Coronary angio w/ LHC (w/wo Lvgram) includes injection and S&I

That's it
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim,

It looks like we will no longer have to use the professional component? How will the hospital bill these out? We are a group practice that does caths in the lab located at the hospital.

Eric


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 19, 2010)

ERIC_MPB said:


> Jim,
> 
> It looks like we will no longer have to use the professional component? How will the hospital bill these out? We are a group practice that does caths in the lab located at the hospital.
> 
> Eric



IMO I think you would use the professional onlt modifier.  How the insurance companies would payout, that would be a good question?

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Nov 19, 2010)

Jim Pawloski said:


> IMO I think you would use the professional onlt modifier.  How the insurance companies would payout, that would be a good question?
> 
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



If that's the case our reimbursement on the above example would be about 250.00 according to 2011 Medicare rates. That's why I assumed we would no longer have to worry about billing the prof comp. The allowable is about 750.00 on the global.

Eric


----------

